# mk6 jetta mods?



## kevAW11 (Mar 15, 2013)

I picked up a 2012 Jetta SE a couple days ago and I've been looking everywhere for some parts to perk it up a bit. I can't find a single thing. Actually I think I saw an exhaust, but that's it. There's an intake for the 2.5 mk6 Jetta, but it's only for the wagen. There's loads of stuff for the 2.0 and the TSI (for good reason) but has no one out there come up with some goodies for these? Will any of the mk5 stuff fit? My other car is essentially a gokart, so driving a completely stock sedan is just....depressing. Please don't tell me I'm limited to suspension only.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

kevAW11 said:


> I picked up a 2012 Jetta SE a couple days ago and I've been looking everywhere for some parts to perk it up a bit. I can't find a single thing. Actually I think I saw an exhaust, but that's it. There's an intake for the 2.5 mk6 Jetta, but it's only for the wagen. There's loads of stuff for the 2.0 and the TSI (for good reason) but has no one out there come up with some goodies for these? Will any of the mk5 stuff fit? My other car is essentially a gokart, so driving a completely stock sedan is just....depressing. Please don't tell me I'm limited to suspension only.


 Any of the intakes you find for the MKV will work, but you have to relocate the PS reservior. Keep an eye out on Integrated Engineering, hopefully their cams come out soon. ECU tuning is also an option. A couple of companies offer tunes but you'll see most people lean towards United Motorsports.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Any of the intakes you find for the MKV will work, but you have to relocate the PS reservior. Keep an eye out on Integrated Engineering, hopefully their cams come out soon. ECU tuning is also an option. A couple of companies offer tunes but you'll see most people lean towards United Motorsports.


 This this and this. All you have to do is search. 

UM and C2 and whoever else will require bench flashing. Unitronic is releasing their new 3 pin loaders for bench flashing at local dealers (1 hour versus a week turnaround). 

Intakes... Shiny accessories (valve cover, fuel rail, caps)... Motor/Trans mounts... Pretty much all mechanical related stuff will fit except for an intake manifold.


----------



## kevAW11 (Mar 15, 2013)

The aftermarket for these is too confusing from what I've seen so far. I've found whole turbo sets for the 2.5 up through 2012 model year, but it doesn't say which body. The same happened with the intake manifold. 

So you're saying all we have is expensive billet accessories and ECU upgrades? I'm very new to ECU, how much can be gained by changing it? Cams would be awesome though. I'll have to keep an eye out for those once my warranty runs out. 

Most of my searching has been done on google because every single search I've tried here has only got me threads for Rabbits, GTI and GLIs, or older generation Jettas.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

I believe the only MKVI 2.5L I have seen with a turbo setup was a MKVI Golf... Nothing Jetta wise. 

Cams I believe will be a bit further off considering our ECU's will require bench flashing. The encoding on our ECU's is 1024 versus the MKV 512. 

But yes, you can do a EuroJet/Evo header, exhaust/cat delete, tune, intake, crank pulley swap, short ram/cold air intake, engine/trans mounts, dogbone mount, external oil cooler, and all the cute shiny stuff. 

I have been in contact with Unitronic first-hand in terms of their new boot loader (3 pin versus 2 pin) for dealer bench flashing and will be the first to hop on it once it is available. Gains with my modifications (exhaust, header, cat delete/high flow cat, intake) will put me at the 190~, 200~ range from what I was told based on previous results with said hardware and software. 

Stock we make 170HP and 177TQ. 

Addition: I have done virtually everything minus the tune and a turbo.


----------



## kevAW11 (Mar 15, 2013)

SimpleStaple said:


> I believe the only MKVI 2.5L I have seen with a turbo setup was a MKVI Golf... Nothing Jetta wise.
> 
> Cams I believe will be a bit further off considering our ECU's will require bench flashing. The encoding on our ECU's is 1024 versus the MKV 512.
> 
> ...


 So full exhaust, intake, lightweight pulley and an ECU/tune will net about 20-30hp? I miss domestics already.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevAW11 said:


> So full exhaust, intake, lightweight pulley and an ECU/tune will net about 20-30hp? I miss domestics already.


 It is what you will get with any small cylinder NA motor -- German, Jap, Americrap. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> I believe the only MKVI 2.5L I have seen with a turbo setup was a MKVI Golf... Nothing Jetta wise.
> 
> Cams I believe will be a bit further off considering our ECU's will require bench flashing. The encoding on our ECU's is 1024 versus the MKV 512.
> 
> ...


 Have a link or anymore info on the header? I checked the eurojet site and have seen nothing, I've heard people mention this in passing but nobody has confirmed or posted pics if this will work on the mk6 JETTA 2.5. Anymore info would be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

No reply? Anytime I ask about this exlusive mk6 jetta header, nobody ever responds, yet it supposdley exists? Anybody have any pics or link to it that supports the idea that it does work on a mk6 jetta -not golf?


----------



## FullManual (Jul 31, 2015)

*headers*

also interest on finding out about these headers for the 2.5


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

FullManual said:


> also interest on finding out about these headers for the 2.5


Here is the best option:

http://www.evolutiontuning.com/evoheaders25DOHC20V.htm


----------



## 2015 Jetta 2.0 (Aug 1, 2021)

I have a 2015 Jetta 2.0l gas I put a cold air intake accompanied by a muffler res delete saw a reduce in power and fuel mileage put the factory back on and now it is throwing a p0351,p0301,p0304 changed the plugs one was Ben at the electrode but the car goes into limp mode only had the cai in for maybe an hour before putting the factory back on can anyone tell me why this is happening


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

2015 Jetta 2.0 said:


> I have a 2015 Jetta 2.0l gas.


This forum is only for 2.5 engines. You will find your engine forum here: VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------

